# Surf fishing cocoa beach questions



## Lukeksnyder1 (Nov 12, 2019)

I’m heading to cocoa beach for the month of February. Was wondering to expect surf fishing there. Fish species etc. is cocoa beach far south enough for mangrove snappers, grunts, or any of the more tropical fish? Any crabbing in the area? Thanks so much in advance...I usually fish sc and Georgia. The cocoa beach pier is closed to fishing but I heard something about a jetty park.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Never been to Florida but I envy you, you have a month, I'm sure you will figure it out, let us stuck in the cold people (snowing right now) know what you are catching, good luck...pop.


----------



## Trevfishin (Apr 10, 2019)

Check out, www.floridasportsman.com east coast forum


----------



## fishnchevy (Apr 2, 2011)

Fishing is good right now!!
Jetty Park is good, but I have never really hooked up there. Lots of rocks so bring lots of rigs and lead Large silver Spoons and cut bait with a wire leader for the blues is a blast...
If your serious and ready about catching solid fish head to Sebastian Inlet south of Melbourne Sebastian Inlet District
Again Lots of rocks! But that's where the fish are.....Youtube it! and be ready!! There, it all about the tides, be there at least 1 hour before the change to the outgoing tide. Tight Lines Robert..


----------

